
Problems Faced by Amazon,Google,Facebook,Netflix - soulfulwanderer
What is the problem Amazon is trying to solve<p>What is the problem Google is trying to solve<p>What is the problem Facebook is trying to solve<p>What is the problem Netflix is trying to solve
======
greenyoda
Amazon does lots of things: e-commerce, AWS cloud services, operating Whole
Foods stores. Are these all trying to solve the same problem?

~~~
soulfulwanderer
In all these divisions , there is a common problem , which appears to me as
Logistics

